# probleme démarrage G5 dual:ventilo à fond et rien



## patoche84 (19 Mars 2007)

ssalut,

mon G5 dual 2,3 série CK544... ne voulait plus démarré il y a 3 mois et a été réparé après changement de CM+alim je crois. Ce week end il me refait la même panne : pas de son d'accueil, led allumée, ventilos tournent puis accélèrent à fond mais rien à l'écran. Les manips Applecare n'y fond rien, ils m'envoient quelqu'un aujourd'hui ou demain. En attendant j'ai ouvert le capot par curiosité et retiré et replacé une barette mémoire et je ne sais pas si ca a un rapport avec le problème, en tout cas il a redémaré 
J'ai appris qu'il y a des problèmes avec cette série :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/powersupply/repairextension/

Bref, est-ce que ce genre de symptome à a voir avec ce problème ou est-ce que des barettes mémoire (jen ai quand même 6 de 1 Go) peuvent causer une telle panne ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Inor (19 Mars 2007)

patoche84 a dit:


> ssalut,
> 
> mon G5 dual 2,3 s&#233;rie CK544... ne voulait plus d&#233;marr&#233; il y a 3 mois et a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;par&#233; apr&#232;s changement de CM+alim je crois. Ce week end il me refait la m&#234;me panne : pas de son d'accueil, led allum&#233;e, ventilos tournent puis acc&#233;l&#232;rent &#224; fond mais rien &#224; l'&#233;cran. Les manips Applecare n'y fond rien, ils m'envoient quelqu'un aujourd'hui ou demain. En attendant j'ai ouvert le capot par curiosit&#233; et retir&#233; et replac&#233; une barette m&#233;moire et je ne sais pas si ca a un rapport avec le probl&#232;me, en tout cas il a red&#233;mar&#233;
> J'ai appris qu'il y a des probl&#232;mes avec cette s&#233;rie :
> ...



Bonjour.

Pour information, ceci:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4164758&postcount=18
et aussi cela:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303083
Retrouve-tu une des situations d&#233;crites ?


----------

